
Why XACT_ABORT Is the Devils Tool in SQL Server - nielsb
http://www.nielsberglund.com/2017/01/08/abort-abort-we-are-xact_aborting-or-are-we/
======
nielsb
Discussion about the pitfalls of using XACT_ABORT in SQL Server

